# Scott Skiles??



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The Bulls just fired Bill Cartwright, and Scott Skiles is rumored to be the next head coach for the team. 

What do Suns fans think of Skiles? What are his strengths/weaknesses?

Thanks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Strength? None

Weakness? Lack of communication with his players, too tough nosed, no clue about substitutions, not a players coach, lots of former players talked **** about him including your own Corie Blount, Paul McPherson, Jason Kidd..


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i agree with BigAmare


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Skiles was not ready to be a coach, I don't think he would help the developement of Chi Towns Twin Towers and all the other young players either in Chicago.....


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

He's not a good communicator... If you can't see eye to eye with team player's like J.Kidd, there's gotta be a red flag IMO... I honestly don't see why he was hired.


----------



## EldenN893 (Dec 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Strength? None
> 
> Weakness? Lack of communication with his players, too tough nosed, no clue about substitutions, not a players coach, lots of former players talked **** about him including your own Corie Blount, Paul McPherson, Jason Kidd..


You got it pretty much right their.


----------

